# Finally got some pics of the custom 8



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

Title say it all. Its sitting on my lap as a type this. Only reason im not still playing as my fingers are starting to die.

it was really hard to show the angles and curves (which might i add, are amazing) due to light sources being pathetic. lundgrens worked out quite well. overall, i am in love.

yes, now pics:

































































Another small update for the 30th of July. Ferrules finally showed up and are in, decided against the black stain on luthiers advice so its going to be straight (the quilt looks amazing so its hard to cover it up...). Should be done by next wednesday.


Quick update, no new pics scream 18th.

Still waiting on the custom machined ferrules, picked the stain for the quilt, the knob placement spaces have been slightly recessed into the body to make them flush. will be black speed knobs to match the hardware.


Another update, 10th July. 

Guitar is only really about a week or so from finished. The carving and shaping is done, just needs to be smoothed and rounded on edges. All the routing is done, decided on pot positions and knobs etc.

Its running a 70 string on the low F, which is perfect tension wise. Goes 56, 42 after that.

Have to finalise the stain I'm going with. Charles the luthier is working some samples up.

Hopefully by next saturday it will be done and ill be destroying small medieval villages with audio carnage.

oh and the nut and machineheads arent the finals. they were done just to get the strings in/play with tension etc. its getting black sperzels and a graphite nut



































Update for the 3rd of July. Still fine tuning the neck shape. Custom machined ferrules havent shown up yet so the strings cant go in. Lundgrens turned up with cases smashed, pickups still work though. Inlay is done. Also picked where the pots and what not are going, getting volume and tone with a pushpull for coil tap on one and the other as a killswitch. Oh and the cutaways still have to be carved properly. 

Enjoy the pics. And this time i made sure the quilt was wet for the photos.




































I said this was happening AGES ago, and its taking forever. Though i feel i can now say im officially part of the ERG niche 

HOWEVER, its looking sexy as. Photos dont do it justice (what can i say, im a shit photographer).

Should be strung by next week, finished in 3-4 weeks. 

Things left to be done: finish carving neck/body/headstock. routing for pickups and control. bridge and ferrels (sp?) added. Fretwire + nut and sperzels Then staining it, going for a worn grey look with wax for the quilt top, oiled back and neck. 


Oh and its getting ludgrens.

Its 28 scale with the bridge set back further into the body. Expensive slab of maple for the top, blackwood body and neck. Wenge stripes in the neck. ebony fretboard. in the pics the quilt looks gay cause it was dry, when wet its amazing.

Thin neck width as well, keep it playable, not like a huge bass.

Finally pics, let me know what you guys think!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks dude.

I just noticed I've had 19 posts in 3 years. I lurk here way to much and need to be more active. Also shows that 3 years ago this guitar idea ^ was started.


----------



## somn (Jun 24, 2009)

the neck pocket needs help it looks jagged try making templates for your routs it helps alot it looks cool man


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

A pickup will be going there so it doesnt matter. Btw im not building it.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## warped (Jun 24, 2009)

Wicked - who is making this beast?? I've only seen 2 other 8 Strings in Aus


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

i really like the headstock, reminds me of a Blackmachine, or even the Roter 9 string custom.

Nice wood choice, i hope this is going to be clear coated, right? no colours here!

Ralphy


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah, stained and oiled. Thanks i was sorta after the blackmachine look but not exactly a copy... if you know what i mean. Blackmachine influenced i guess you could say.

Oh and Charles Cilia is making it. He was the guitarist from jerk, and now hes in the band ink (they have a myspace somewhere if you are interested).


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

Charles chila is (the) Jerk guitarist?!! awesome chat up line!!!

Godo choice on staining, and i think the blackmachine head shape is one of the more exciting design of the past few years, so i agree with your choice, a kind of 21st century pointy head!!!

And pointy head should always point up, not down!!!!


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep, he was in jerk. And yeah, why buy a $650 slab of quilt maple and then cover it up? Madness!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

what is your pickups set up of choice?


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

At first I'm going with lundgren m8's. They should be arriving tomorrow actually.

After that I plan to swap them out with some bareknuckles and generally just have a play around to see what i like. All in the name of fun and tone :O


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

can i get a Hallelujah brothers? 

Sweet, you'll have to record something and post it here or on soundclick, to see how your choice of wood influence your clean sound.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks really nice  and that headstock is really familiar


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks dude. To behonest I've never actually seen a roter guitar before. My luthier designed it from a blackmachine style, gave me about 4 to pick from and i chose that one^

Great minds think alike eh?

edit: checking out the roter site now.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 24, 2009)

Love that headstock, too! Also digging the body, please, tell us that you've changed your mind and will be staining the top instead of painting over it? Really is a pretty piece of flamed maple. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of this beastie.


----------



## warped (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah Charles Cilia - cool.. I remember seeing Jerk play at the Espy in St Kilda - hugest live tone I have ever heard (I think he was running 2 single rectifiers and a rack full of goodies)...

Can't wait to see the finished product!! I've been looking for a 7 string baritone, bridge pickup only, fixed bridge (pretty basic I guess).. He may be the answer!!


----------



## oddone (Jun 24, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Love that headstock, too! Also digging the body, please, tell us that you've changed your mind and will be staining the top instead of painting over it? Really is a pretty piece of flamed maple. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of this beastie.



Yeah I said I was staining it, not painting. Not sure why people keep assuming that I'm painting!



warped said:


> Ah Charles Cilia - cool.. I remember seeing Jerk play at the Espy in St Kilda - hugest live tone I have ever heard (I think he was running 2 single rectifiers and a rack full of goodies)...
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product!! I've been looking for a 7 string baritone, bridge pickup only, fixed bridge (pretty basic I guess).. He may be the answer!!



Yeah, Jerk were great live. He was using 2 single recs, a rack AND using a mac book for FX. Now hes using 2 bogners and a g system + 4 bogner cabs.

And as for his guitars, he can pretty much do anything as long as its not stupid (like the wangcaster). Hes pretty liberal when it comes to designs compared to some luthiers. 

Check out the band fleshmechanic. The dude plays a cilia all blackwood (one piece of wood i think...) 7 string baritone with 1 pickup. No volume or tone controls, just pickup and an output jack. I played it when i was deciding on my 8, awesome guitar.


----------



## warped (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool - I know of Fleshmechanic (our manager is married to their bass player) - cool band. Will definately check it out, I'll see if I can have a chat to their guitarist about it (Tim) and see if I can afford to get something..

Please post more progress pics if you get them!


----------



## oddone (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah its Tims guitar. Forgot the dudes name lol...

And probably getting some more pics tomorrow (hopefully with a great deal of progress)


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 2, 2009)

i have heard about charles a few times....
first time iv seen his work though....

nice looking guitar... 

looking foward to seeing it finished


----------



## oddone (Jul 3, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i have heard about charles a few times....
> first time iv seen his work though....
> 
> nice looking guitar...
> ...



Thanks dude.

Where abouts are you in syd?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 3, 2009)

i really like that head, good choice, good design.


----------



## oddone (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah its probably the most ...um "weird" part. Some people love it and some people hate it.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 3, 2009)

oddone said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> Where abouts are you in syd?


 
strathfield/belfield


----------



## oddone (Jul 3, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> strathfield/belfield



cool. was checking out your myspace. added you to msn, maybe we can have a jam or something in the future.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 3, 2009)

oddone said:


> cool. was checking out your myspace. added you to msn, maybe we can have a jam or something in the future.


 
ohhh that was you who added me on msn hahaha....
was wondering who that was 

i havnt jammed in a long time!!!
might just take you up on that offer 
(when i learn some new stuff.... haha)

im just finishing up a bass build at the moment, then ill be doing a tele and hopefully i can finally get back to my 7 string build (woot woot) then i can finally learn some 7 string shit haha.... 

not much on my myspace lol.. needs to be updated one of these days...


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 10, 2009)

looks fucking sweet man


(pics updated on the first page boys)


----------



## Harry (Jul 10, 2009)

Liking the updated pics man, looks wicked


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks very beautiful. Really digging the inlays you've chosen.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet! I get so giddy when I see a reverse headstock 8 string!


----------



## oddone (Jul 10, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Looks very beautiful. Really digging the inlays you've chosen.



thanks man. they actually wrap around the fretboard and serve as dot markers to. on the 12th theres an extra dot to mark it, otherwise its just the little squares.



cycloptopus said:


> Sweet! I get so giddy when I see a reverse headstock 8 string!




me to =D

wish i was a better photographer, you cant see all the finer details in the pics.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a beautiful marriage of woods!!! That maple cap is absolutely STUNNiNG and so thick!! The rear pics of its neck thru are amazing too dude the grain on the wings against the clean neck is just gorgeous. I gotta be honest tho. In my opinion the headstock throws everything out of proportion. Its just the very tip of it tho. Definitely different at least I'll give ya that!!! (as are everyones tastes ) Probably sounds phenominal. Should be super punchy and bright with the m8s in there too. Choice one


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 10, 2009)

That guitar looks beautiful, you lucky bastard. I hope you will put up some videos when it is finished.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jul 10, 2009)

holy shit bud, holy shit. that thing is gorgeous! love the top too, whered you find that? 

but, i think the top of the headstock doesn't look quite right without some matching quilt on it  just an suggestion!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 10, 2009)

Agreed, the headstock needs something something to cover the wood used in the neck, it's just not an attractive look. A quilted maple veneer would probably do just fine.


But HOLY SHIT, that is one beautiful slab of wood you've got on the body there, sir. Kudos!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 10, 2009)

Not a fan of the headstock, but the body and top are sweet! congrats!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 10, 2009)

that top is not only sweet, but it was damn expensive i believe lol


----------



## oddone (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah thanks everyone.

Vids will be done yes, though they tend to be shit with my camera due to the volume of my amp setup.

The top is thick and expensive. Private stock sorta stuff. Apparently my luthier keeps an eye out for the really cool chunks of wood and snatches them up. Cost me $650 aud (worth it).

As for the head stock, yeah it seems a bit long but in person with the machine heads and what not it comes together well. As for chucking a maple veneer over it, i thought about it but probably going to stick with the way it is now because tis going to be oiled, where as the quilt is getting a black stain to really make it pop.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 11, 2009)

black stain.... 
maybe a matching headstock veneer would fit in welllllllllllllll


----------



## oddone (Jul 11, 2009)

dont encourage them andrew. i will cock slap you.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 11, 2009)

you would like that wouldnt you blakeywakey
hahaha

i still reckon a maple cap would be great....


----------



## oddone (Jul 11, 2009)

you know me to well!


----------



## larry (Jul 11, 2009)

man i just cought this thread, did blake build 
that awesome 8?? 

if so, kudos to you man!! you should build
'em for a living.


----------



## oddone (Jul 11, 2009)

larry said:


> man i just cought this thread, did blake build
> that awesome 8??
> 
> if so, kudos to you man!! you should build
> 'em for a living.



nah.

charles cilia did.

he does build them for a living though he doesnt have a website etc.

thanks for the kind words dude.


----------



## abadonae (Jul 15, 2009)

dude which luthier are you using to have this built?
i've always wanted to go custom with an ERG and this is just absolutely stunning, the body is in perfect proportion and the headstock is reminiscent of blackmachine without actually copying them, this is stunning, how much is it costing if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 15, 2009)

umm he just said the builders name in his last post.....

lol


----------



## oddone (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah Charles Cilia.

Got the final pricing today, $4000 total. Take into consideration its got a $650 quilt on it and $600 worth of pickups, custom machined ferrules also.

Hes getting a website up in the next month apparently. Ill link everyone when it goes up.

Oh and picked the stain colour today.


----------



## warped (Jul 17, 2009)

Good on ya! IMO Investing $4000 on a custom guitar definitaly shows your passion for music.. Looking forward to seeing the final product - looks amazing so far - you playing in a band at the moment? I messaged Jay from Flesh Mechanic (his g/f looks after my band as well - so I kinda know him by association) about their custom 7 - nice dude who gave me lots of info too - I recently bought a Vader 2x12 and rack Bloody Murder so that's prob my GAS budget done for the moment..


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 17, 2009)

beauty!


----------



## oddone (Jul 17, 2009)

warped said:


> Good on ya! IMO Investing $4000 on a custom guitar definitaly shows your passion for music.. Looking forward to seeing the final product - looks amazing so far - you playing in a band at the moment? I messaged Jay from Flesh Mechanic (his g/f looks after my band as well - so I kinda know him by association) about their custom 7 - nice dude who gave me lots of info too - I recently bought a Vader 2x12 and rack Bloody Murder so that's prob my GAS budget done for the moment..



Yeah, well I thought of it this way - its something ive wanted for ages, its going to last me years, and its quality work. Where as i could get a gibson LP custom or something for like 5k and i wouldnt be as happy.

Hows the vader? Did you order it over the net or does somebody stock them here now? Wanted a 2x12 cause my 4x12 is just to massive and brutal for home use

And I'm not in a gigging band at the moment. I am working on two projects though. One is metal wth some prog elements (meshuggah meets tool i guess), the other is a hybrid of old marilyn manson and reload era metallica.



signalgrey said:


> beauty!



thanks!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 18, 2009)

that's a pretty fuckin sick axe man, only thing i would have done was put a matching maple veneer on top of the headstock

that figured top is fuckin SICK


----------



## oddone (Jul 22, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> that's a pretty fuckin sick axe man, only thing i would have done was put a matching maple veneer on top of the headstock
> 
> that figured top is fuckin SICK



Ah yeah. I dig the GT stripe look on the headstock. You gotta remember the quilt is getting stained trans black/grey/blueblack and the rest is gona be oiled and much darker.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone said "WOW"? Can I say "WOW"? I feel like I should say it. I feel like we should all say it together. OK, here we go-1-2-3...


----------



## warped (Jul 23, 2009)

oddone said:


> Hows the vader? Did you order it over the net or does somebody stock them here now? Wanted a 2x12 cause my 4x12 is just to massive and brutal for home use
> thanks!



Vader should arrive any day now - I payed/ordered last Friday direct from [email protected] in US and they said shipping should be 7-10days (day 8 now) Will post pics when it arrives! (And maybe clips somehow? Video Camera maybe?)


----------



## oddone (Jul 24, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> Has anyone said "WOW"? Can I say "WOW"? I feel like I should say it. I feel like we should all say it together. OK, here we go-1-2-3...



Go crazy =P



warped said:


> Vader should arrive any day now - I payed/ordered last Friday direct from [email protected] in US and they said shipping should be 7-10days (day 8 now) Will post pics when it arrives! (And maybe clips somehow? Video Camera maybe?)



Cool. PM me or something with a clip if you take one. Really keen to hear it.


----------



## oddone (Aug 4, 2009)

It will be done this friday =D

Cant friggen wait


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 4, 2009)

hurry up with the finished pics biatch


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 4, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> hurry up with the finished pics biatch



This 

Then post your address and when you will be leaving this guitar at home unattended so I can promptly come around and steal it, lucky for me I live in Sydney 

Looking awesome dude, that top is


----------



## oddone (Aug 5, 2009)

Nah you cant steal it. You can come over and watch me have sex with it though.

Raoul you dont need another guitarist do you? Looking for a band...


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 5, 2009)

oddone said:


> Nah you cant steal it. You can come over and watch me have gay bum sex with it though.


 

 thats one porno i dont want to watch.....



Ps.
less talk more pics blake


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 5, 2009)

oddone said:


> Nah you cant steal it. You can come over and watch me have sex with it though.
> 
> Raoul you dont need another guitarist do you? Looking for a band...



Hmmmm tempting 

Sorry man dont need another guitarist, its hard enough with 2 of us fighting to put riffs in songs . I cant imagine how crazy it would be with 3 dudes throwing riffs around 

One of my mates bands might be calling it quits soon, I'll make a mental note 

What colour stain you going with for this puppy?


----------



## oddone (Aug 5, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> thats one porno i dont want to watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friday. that is if i can be bothered to stop playing, put it down, pick up a camera, take photos, upload then post. Much easier just to keep playing.



Raoul Duke said:


> Hmmmm tempting
> 
> Sorry man dont need another guitarist, its hard enough with 2 of us fighting to put riffs in songs . I cant imagine how crazy it would be with 3 dudes throwing riffs around
> 
> ...




was gona be stained black but it ended up looking spastic on the test samples so its getting tung oiled now. spoke to the luthier about it yesterday and he said (and i quote) "man i think you are gona be really happy its looking killer"


----------



## oddone (Aug 7, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> thats one porno i dont want to watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u will be beating your cock raw, dont lie!


----------



## vlover (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## oddone (Aug 9, 2009)

vlover said:


>



Guessing thats a good thing? lol


----------

